# Whats your favorite TV show ?



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

We are liking Gas monkey at the moment


----------



## Starburst (Oct 10, 2014)

Same here Whizzer. 

Man v Food is another fav.


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

I don't tend to watch much tv but i do like itv4's coverage of the Isle of Man TT races, those guys have some cojones.
Also anything involving Guy Martin is usually good to watch


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

Gas Monkey garage is excellent. Fave is the Walking Dead though... or GOT


----------



## cossiecol (Jun 29, 2014)

Here's where I open my self up to the abuse lol

For me:

The Simpsons
Star Trek (TNG)
House of Cards
Family Guy


----------



## pxr5 (Feb 13, 2012)

Ever? Easy - Red Dwarf.


----------



## tyson1989 (Feb 21, 2015)

strike back. shame they're not making anymore seasons of it. Thoroughly enjoyed the 5 seasons there is though


----------



## Clancy (Jul 21, 2013)

I don't really watch TV as such, I just binge a whole programme in one go on Netflix. The killing is one of the best series I've watched 

My guilty pleasure on TV though is judge Judy :lol:


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

I'm liking Impractcal Jokers at the moment :thumb:


----------



## Dazzel81 (Apr 20, 2013)

Bit of street outlaws for me :thumb:
Also wheeler dealers starts on monday so will be tuning in for that, :argie: a bit of Edd :lol:


----------



## MagpieRH (May 27, 2014)

Suits atm.


----------



## Lugy (Nov 4, 2009)

I got hooked to Pretty Little Liars on Netflix after the OH started watching it, I think it was the, erm, storyline that got me and definitely not Aria...... 

To be honest, I don't really watch much TV, it's always on but I don't watch anything in particular


----------



## WhiteRoc_170 (Jan 31, 2013)

Game of thrones 
Although that's a TV series. 
Also breaking bad on Netflix


----------



## Ravinder (Jul 24, 2009)

At the moment, it's impractical jokers. Those guys crack me up so much. Must watch.


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

Hmm. Tough one. 
Breaking bad is just an amazing show. 
Also love Graveyard Kars - Mark Worman is a genius with American muscle cars. 
Love Wheeler Dealers too.
Spooks. 
Simpsons. 
Masterchef (ahem) 

There are probably a load more. 

Cooks


----------



## turbosnoop (Apr 14, 2015)

Love your garden. Diy sos. Grand designs. Really waiting for xfactor and celeb bb. Oh the guilt!


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Top 20 funniest
Russell Howard's good news
Man v food
These are my favs at the moment.


----------



## Luke M (Jul 1, 2013)

Daredevil on Netflix is awesome. Vincent denofrio as Wilson fisk is beyond menacing.
Also been enjoying arrow and the flash and the blacklist.
The one I can't stand but my wife loves is the walking dead.
God it was boring. Gave it twelve episodes and it was chuff


----------



## macca666 (Mar 30, 2010)

Car related

Fast 'n' loud
Wheeler dealers
Counting cars
Fat N' Furious
Extreme car hoarders

Others

Banshee
Elementary
Ray Donovan
The Following
Bones
Last Leg
Big Bang Therory

If I had to identify one I'd go for Banshee overall and car related probably Fast 'n' loud although I do have a soft spot for all the he American car shows on Discovery ☺


----------



## Steve_6R (Jun 9, 2014)

My biggest guilty pleasure is probably Jeremy Kyle. Makes me feel normal.

As for my favourites,

8 out of 10 cats does Countdown (hmm Rachel Riley)
The Last Leg
Red Dwarf
The Simpsons
Family Guy
Spooks
True Blood.


----------



## RPC (May 11, 2014)

Im looking forward to karl pilkingtons moaning of life starting again!


----------



## Bill58 (Jul 5, 2010)

Chasing Classic Cars
Fast n' Loud 
Manhunt


----------



## Blazefan13 (Apr 19, 2015)

Huge Wheeler Dealer fan here, can't wait for the new show to start, non car related then I like Masterchef and the great British bake off.


----------



## Caledoniandream (Oct 9, 2009)

Breaking bad
Masterchef
Great British menu
Bake off

Use to like Top Gear, but are a bit sceptic now


----------



## macca666 (Mar 30, 2010)

Blazefan13 said:


> Huge Wheeler Dealer fan here, can't wait for the new show to start, non car related then I like Masterchef and the great British bake off.


Only two days to go then


----------



## chris.t (Jan 18, 2014)

Fast and loud
american chopper 
wheeler dealers
idiot abroad

the list could go on and on


----------



## richtung (Apr 14, 2008)

Almost halfway through the whole 10 seasons of Frasier - absolutely excellent TV show and has me in stitches regularly!

Rich


----------



## ShiningWit (Jun 23, 2014)

Luke M said:


> Daredevil on Netflix is awesome. Vincent denofrio as Wilson fisk is beyond menacing.
> Also been enjoying arrow and the flash and the blacklist.


Is Flash on Netflix? Ta.


----------



## Alfieharley1 (Jun 8, 2014)

Game of thrones
Banshee
Starting Sons of Anarchy 

However I know this will be a hit on the 8th September the series on Dwayne Johnson (the Rock)


----------



## Starbuck88 (Nov 12, 2013)

8 out of 10 cats does countdown
the last leg
Madam Secretary
Veep
Brooklyn Nine Nine
Archer
Family Guy/American Dad
BoJack Horseman
Big Bang Theory
Wheeler Dealers
Gas Monkey
Fifth Gear
Top Gear (Used too anyway).
Mythbusters.

Guilty Pleasures:
New Girl
How I Met Your Mother (can watch episodes over and over again)


----------



## MagpieRH (May 27, 2014)

Starbuck88 said:


> 8 out of 10 cats does countdown
> the last leg
> Madam Secretary
> Veep
> ...


Brooklyn Nine Nine is brilliant, love it.
Breaking Bad I only recently got into, after watching Better Call Saul (really enjoyed that but season 1 just ended, almost like they just filmed 10 episodes then decided to take a break. Bizarre).

Never been able to get into HIMYM - just seems really overacted and cringeworthy to me. Just don't find it at all amusing.


----------



## Crafoo (Oct 27, 2013)

MagpieRH said:


> Suits atm.


Same here, hasn't been a bad episode yet.

Best show on TV imo.


----------



## pantypoos (Aug 7, 2014)

Impractical jokers for me too, i did also like Humans when it was on.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 9, 2006)

Just watched the first episode of Fear The Walking dead and it was awesome, being a fan of The Walking Dead it was a must see


----------



## Starbuck88 (Nov 12, 2013)

I needed to add on to my previous post:

QI
Have I Got News For You


----------



## President Swirl (Oct 23, 2011)

Frasier, Sopranos, Wheeler dealers, Family Guy, Gas Monkey. These are my core programs, mix of past and present.


----------



## Paul04 (Jul 26, 2013)

extreme car hoarders, wheeler dealers, currently watching Heroes on Netflix


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

I don't watch enough tv to have a "favourite".
Although if I got the choice, I'd pick a day of Wheeler Dealers.
Failing that some Big Bang Theory.
A few years ago I'd have said Top Gear, but that degenerated in to 3 grown men being as stupid as possible.

I seem to be the only person in the world to not have seen a single minute of Breaking Bad, or 24, or Game of Thrones, or whatever new must see waffle is on the tv this week.


----------



## Starbuck88 (Nov 12, 2013)

PugIain said:


> I seem to be the only person in the world to not have seen a single minute of Breaking Bad, or 24, or Game of Thrones, or whatever new must see waffle is on the tv this week.


I've not seen a single episode of Breaking Bad or 24.

I have watched the first 6 or 7 episodes of the first series of Game of Thrones and stopped watching.

I also don't watch the walking dead, fear the walking dead, pretty little liars, orange is the new black, always sunny in Philadelphia, all the most popular things.

I'll try watching them at some point.


----------



## VUXLOZ (Jun 7, 2013)

I'm watching Mr Robot at the moment... check it out guys.


----------



## Starbuck88 (Nov 12, 2013)

VUXLOZ said:


> I'm watching Mr Robot at the moment... check it out guys.


How are you watching it?


----------



## scottk (Apr 1, 2014)

Shameless-didn't get into it until later but watched all the early series and was surprised to see James Mcavoy in it. Brilliant TV.
Got Fawlty Towers on my iPad for travelling but you have to be careful not to start laughing in the middle of an airport!
Wife is addicted to Friends which I don't really enjoy.


----------



## VUXLOZ (Jun 7, 2013)

Starbuck88 said:


> How are you watching it?


Amazon Prime m8


----------



## AMG-A45 (Jun 17, 2015)

Presently its Breaking Bad, last month it was Sons of Anarchy.


----------



## Brian mc21 (Aug 4, 2012)

Family guy.


----------



## scooby73 (Mar 20, 2007)

My favourite shows are:

Minder
The Sweeney
The Professionals
Dad's Army
'Allo 'Allo


----------

